# Need some info about Dukes of Hazzard Lee1



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm currently building the first Charger named Lee1. Got all kinds of info except the interior color. We can see in Travis Bell's restoration of Lee1 video that the carpet is a dark brown not saddle tan. It's not clearly visible in the pilot ''One armed bandits'' As in ''Repo man''. we can see squat either except the roll bar and ceiling (saddle tan). I did send an email to Travis Bell no news from him yet. Can anybody help me out?

Thanks

Steph


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Blocked by my browser guardian.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Plays with my Firefox 3.6 (with ADBlock) and Internet EXplorer 7 without a problem. How about disabling your Guardian temporary....


----------



## BoDuke (Dec 17, 2007)

f1steph said:


> I'm currently building the first Charger named Lee1. Got all kinds of info except the interior color. We can see in Travis Bell's restoration of Lee1 video that the carpet is a dark brown not saddle tan. It's not clearly visible in the pilot ''One armed bandits'' As in ''Repo man''. we can see squat either except the roll bar and ceiling (saddle tan). I did send an email to Travis Bell no news from him yet. Can anybody help me out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steph


head on over to www.cglfc.com/wforum
You find tons of us "Dukes" experts and a lot that know models.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Well thanks for the info, I'm gonna register right now.... HeeeeHaaaa...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I always thought that was yeee hawww.
Also I just googled images for the General from the Dukes and a couple of web sites popped up that may have what you're looking for. One of the links does have an image that I find to be very, very insulting to the American muscle car, a little foregn make with the paint and other markings of the General from the Dukes Of Hazzard. UGH!!!!!!!! Makes me want to puke!!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I've finished building it around 2 weeks ago. Here' some pictures of it. I'm not 100% satisfied but I think I improved it compared to the first one I've built 10 years ago.

http://picasaweb.google.com/f1steph/DodgeCharger69125GeneralLeeLee1?feat=directlink

FYI, this is Lee1, one of the first 3 GL built for the pilot episode ''One armed bandits''. It's the GL that we can see jumping over Roscoe P. Coltrane Fury at the beginning of each episode. 

Steph


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

The famous John Morton from SCCA U2 liter BRE Datsun 510 multiple champion also did a lot of the stunt driving of the General. Find John on the net and ask him.


----------

